# Re: Recruiting problems



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Fri, 29 Dec 2000 22:38:54 EST*

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Fri, 29 Dec 2000 22:41:16 EST*
hmmmm.
well, it would seem that to go to 120 000 in a span of 3 years would be a 
quantum leap for the PRes. Assuming levels can be achieved, have we got 
enough money to train, feed, clothe, equip all of these new recruits? Have we 
the necessary budget to sustain such a growth? Did you hear on any proposals 
for Army Reg. Force numerical strength?
                    -Matt B.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Fri, 29 Dec 2000 23:13:05 -0500*
Oops, I guess I didn‘t make myself clear. the 120K was for reg force...of
course this is just out of the rumour mill and we all know how reliable that
can be.
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Friday, December 29, 2000 10:41 PM
Subject: Re: Recruiting problems
> hmmmm.
> well, it would seem that to go to 120 000 in a span of 3 years would be a
> quantum leap for the PRes. Assuming levels can be achieved, have we got
> enough money to train, feed, clothe, equip all of these new recruits? Have
we
> the necessary budget to sustain such a growth? Did you hear on any
proposals
> for Army Reg. Force numerical strength?
>                     -Matt B.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"C.M. Crawford" <cm_crawford@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 01 Jan 2001 17:13:58 -0500*
I dont know about the reg force , but the PRes is already on a huge 
recruting drive. They are doing all that they can to increase numbers,from 
shortening courses to giving highschool students an opertunity to get their 
QL2 as part of a co-op program.
The money is in the system for the PRes, I know that every unit in my 
garison got a huge increse in their operating budget and it looks like we 
are in for more of that next year.
So if the Pres is doing and can aford to do it I dont see why the regs 
wouldnt.
c.m.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Harwood, Steve" <SHarwood@karmax.com>* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 16:57:14 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Hi Rob... I too have been in the recruitment process since Oct2000.  My
prospective CO has asked me for some feedback specifically about the holdups
and delays.  Have you any specific ideas or suggestions that could or could
have speed up your recruitment process? I will pass on these ideas to him. I
have one already.  Howabout a checklist that every recruit gets so they know
what all the steps are.  The recruit can also book medical appts in advance
for instance. Meanwhile..."Hurry up and wait!"
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Martin, Rob JUS [mailto:Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca]
Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 4:12 PM
To: army-list-digest@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Recruiting Problems
My ongoing experience with the recruiting process may shed some light as to
why the CF is having difficulties. I began the process in mid-October 2000.
To this point I have still not been sworn in with the unit I have applied to
NOTE: I am applying as PRes 26 Svc. Btn. Now I realize this is not just
one persons fault at either the recruiting centre or at the Unit. It seems
to be a problem with the system, and from what I have heard from members of
the Unit I am applying to is that a fair number of applicants just get tired
of waiting and move on to other things, I guess not everyone wants it that
badly. 
As far as attracting new members the recruiting booths should look into
using some of the documentary programs made by the Discovery Channel about
CF Operations overseas whether it be peacekeeping in Bosnia or de-mining
activities. The earlier suggestions about emphasizing the "humanitarin"
operations, Flooding in Manitoba, Ice Storm, pavement/sidewalk hunting in
Toronto‘s snowstorm sorry I‘m from Northern Ontario couldn‘t resist.
=======================================
Rob Martin
TSC Incident Coordinator
* Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca
=======================================
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
immediately by return e-mail.
RE: Recruiting Problems - ROB
Hi Rob... I too have been in the recruitment process 
since Oct2000. My prospective CO has asked me for some feedback 
specifically about the holdups and delays. Have you any specific 
ideas or suggestions that could or could have speed up your recruitment 
process? I will pass on these ideas to him. I have one already. 
Howabout a checklist that every recruit gets so they know what all the 
steps are. The recruit can also book medical appts in advance for 
instance. Meanwhile...quotHurry up and wait!quot
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Martin, Rob JUS [mailto:Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca
]
Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 4:12 PM
To: army-list-digest@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Recruiting Problems
My ongoing experience with the recruiting process may 
shed some light as to
why the CF is having difficulties. I began the 
process in mid-October 2000.
To this point I have still not been sworn in with 
the unit I have applied to
NOTE: I am applying as PRes 26 Svc. Btn. Now I 
realize this is not just
one persons fault at either the recruiting centre or 
at the Unit. It seems
to be a problem with the system, and from what I 
have heard from members of
the Unit I am applying to is that a fair number of 
applicants just get tired
of waiting and move on to other things, I guess not 
everyone wants it that
badly. 
As far as attracting new members the recruiting 
booths should look into
using some of the documentary programs made by the 
Discovery Channel about
CF Operations overseas whether it be peacekeeping in 
Bosnia or de-mining
activities. The earlier suggestions about 
emphasizing the quothumanitarinquot
operations, Flooding in Manitoba, Ice Storm, 
pavement/sidewalk hunting in
Toronto‘s snowstorm sorry I‘m from Northern Ontario 
couldn‘t resist.
=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D
=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D
Rob Martin
TSC Incident Coordinator
* Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca
=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D
=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish 
to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be privileged, 
confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable 
law. If the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, 
or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message to the 
intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination, 
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or 
the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have received 
this message in error or in contravention of the above, please notify 
the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 17:20:43 -0500*
Hehehe, a long time ago I was blaming the recruiters until, I was face to face
with an Sgt of the Vandoo
that told me his ways of thinking about the problem and the facts.
First time I stepped in the CFRC in 1997 and I asked about how to join, the guy
in front of me
 god I have his face graved in my memory  yelled at me:
HOW THE ****  YA THINK!!!!! bla bla bla, I jumped at first and I replied on the
same tone.
He told me, well dont think we going to call yaw soon, that what he told me
when I handed my papers
but one week later they called me, unfortunately I was just released for a
surgery. I went for my tests
interviews, medical, apt test in a zombie mood. Because I was just released from
hospital they closed my file until
my medical situation was stable, so the officer working on my file called and
asks me to come back in September
to reopen it. I went back to the centre in nov, and I asked for the reopening of
my files, they told me no
problems jf we gonna call you soon. October, November pass no signs yet, so I
went back on Dec 97
and asked what was happening. They told me they never opened my files, the month
after I received
my confirmation that my file was reopened. Then in the months following they
lost my files
3 times, WHEN I SAY LOST it was LOST. I dealt with 7 different peoples working
on my dossier,
believe me my head spin like a bottle, that situation was like this for a short
period until everything went back
to up to the finals steps of the recruiting process.
I will not blame anyone at the centre, because they were fantastic, and dealt
with me with a professional
Attitudes all the times. But the cuts and the decrease of personnel really made
their lives complicated.
just my 0.02 cents.
jf
"Martin, Rob JUS" wrote:
> My ongoing experience with the recruiting process may shed some light as to
> why the CF is having difficulties. I began the process in mid-October 2000.
> To this point I have still not been sworn in with the unit I have applied to
> NOTE: I am applying as PRes 26 Svc. Btn. Now I realize this is not just
> one persons fault at either the recruiting centre or at the Unit. It seems
> to be a problem with the system, and from what I have heard from members of
> the Unit I am applying to is that a fair number of applicants just get tired
> of waiting and move on to other things, I guess not everyone wants it that
> badly.
>
> As far as attracting new members the recruiting booths should look into
> using some of the documentary programs made by the Discovery Channel about
> CF Operations overseas whether it be peacekeeping in Bosnia or de-mining
> activities. The earlier suggestions about emphasizing the "humanitarin"
> operations, Flooding in Manitoba, Ice Storm, pavement/sidewalk hunting in
> Toronto‘s snowstorm sorry I‘m from Northern Ontario couldn‘t resist.
>
> =======================================
> Rob Martin
> TSC Incident Coordinator
> * Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca
> =======================================
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 18:18:50 -0500*
RE: Recruiting Problems - ROBOne thing that I think would speed it up 
greatly is to do your aptitude test, fitness test, medical, and 
interview on the same day. Sure it would take awhile but at least you 
wouldn‘t have to make 4 seperate trips to the recruiting centre.
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Harwood, Steve
  To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
  Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 4:57 PM
  Subject: RE: Recruiting Problems - ROB
  Hi Rob... I too have been in the recruitment process since Oct2000.  
My prospective CO has asked me for some feedback specifically about the 
holdups and delays.  Have you any specific ideas or suggestions that 
could or could have speed up your recruitment process? I will pass on 
these ideas to him. I have one already.  Howabout a checklist that every 
recruit gets so they know what all the steps are.  The recruit can also 
book medical appts in advance for instance. Meanwhile..."Hurry up and 
wait!"
  Steve
  -----Original Message-----
  From: Martin, Rob JUS [mailto:Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca]
  Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 4:12 PM
  To: army-list-digest@CdnArmy.ca
  Subject: Recruiting Problems
  My ongoing experience with the recruiting process may shed some light 
as to
  why the CF is having difficulties. I began the process in mid-October 
2000.
  To this point I have still not been sworn in with the unit I have 
applied to
  NOTE: I am applying as PRes 26 Svc. Btn. Now I realize this is not 
just
  one persons fault at either the recruiting centre or at the Unit. It 
seems
  to be a problem with the system, and from what I have heard from 
members of
  the Unit I am applying to is that a fair number of applicants just get 
tired
  of waiting and move on to other things, I guess not everyone wants it 
that
  badly.
  As far as attracting new members the recruiting booths should look 
into
  using some of the documentary programs made by the Discovery Channel 
about
  CF Operations overseas whether it be peacekeeping in Bosnia or 
de-mining
  activities. The earlier suggestions about emphasizing the 
"humanitarin"
  operations, Flooding in Manitoba, Ice Storm, pavement/sidewalk hunting 
in
  Toronto‘s snowstorm sorry I‘m from Northern Ontario couldn‘t resist. 

=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D
=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D
  Rob Martin
  TSC Incident Coordinator
  * Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca

=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D
=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  message body.
  CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be 
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under 
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended 
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the 
message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any 
dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this 
message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have 
received this message in error or in contravention of the above, please 
notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
RE: Recruiting Problems - ROB
One thing that I 
think would speed
it up greatly is to do your aptitude test, fitness test, medical, and 
interview
on the same day. Sure it would take awhile but at least you wouldn‘t 
have to
make 4 seperate trips to the recruiting centre.
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Harwood,
  Steve 
  To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘ 
  Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 
4:57
PM
  Subject: RE: Recruiting 
Problems -
  ROB

  Hi Rob... I too have been in the recruitment process 
since
  Oct2000. My prospective CO has asked me for some feedback 
specifically
  about the holdups and delays. Have you any specific ideas or 
suggestions
  that could or could have speed up your recruitment process? I will 
pass on
  these ideas to him. I have one already. Howabout a checklist 
that every
  recruit gets so they know what all the steps are. The recruit 
can also
  book medical appts in advance for instance. Meanwhile..."Hurry up and
  wait!"
  Steve 
  -----Original Message----- From:
  Martin, Rob JUS [mailto:Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca]
  Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 4:12 PM 
To: army-list-digest@CdnArmy.ca Subject:
  Recruiting Problems 
  My ongoing experience with the recruiting process 
may shed
  some light as to why the CF is having 
difficulties. I
  began the process in mid-October 2000. To 
this point I
  have still not been sworn in with the unit I have applied to 
NOTE: I am applying as PRes 26 Svc. Btn. Now I realize this 
is not
  just one persons fault at either the 
recruiting centre
  or at the Unit. It seems to be a problem 
with the
  system, and from what I have heard from members of the
  Unit I am applying to is that a fair number of applicants just get
  tired of waiting and move on to other 
things, I guess
  not everyone wants it that badly. 
  As far as attracting new members the recruiting 
booths should
  look into using some of the documentary 
programs made
  by the Discovery Channel about CF Operations 
overseas
  whether it be peacekeeping in Bosnia or de-mining activities. The earlier suggestions about emphasizing the
  "humanitarin" operations, Flooding in 
Manitoba, Ice
  Storm, pavement/sidewalk hunting in Toronto‘s
  snowstorm sorry I‘m from Northern Ontario couldn‘t resist. 
  =3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D
=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D Rob Martin TSC Incident 
Coordinator
  * Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca =3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D
=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D 
  -------------------------------------------------------- 
  NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a
  message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
account you
  wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
army-list"
  in the message body. 
  CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This
  message contains information which may be privileged, confidential or 
exempt
  or prohibited from disclosure under applicable law. If the 
reader of
  this message is not the intended recipient, or the employee or agent
  responsible for delivering the message to the intended recipient, you 
are
  hereby NOTIFIED that any
  dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this 
message
  and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have 
received
  this message in error or in contravention of the above, please notify 
the
  sender immediately by return 
e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 19:21:14 EST*
I‘d second that, but I was so nervous I almost tossed my cookies for my PT 
Test AND my Interview.
    I fear I wouldn‘t be typing this today if I had the mentioned 
appointments one right after another.
LOL.

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 19:50:55 -0700*
I would urge you to contact the CO of the unit you wish to join.  If it has
taken since mid October something is wrong.  Unless you were born outside
the country or have a criminal record it should be complete well within 6
weeks.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: Martin, Rob JUS 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 2:12 PM
Subject: Recruiting Problems
> My ongoing experience with the recruiting process may shed some light as
to
> why the CF is having difficulties. I began the process in mid-October
2000.
> To this point I have still not been sworn in with the unit I have applied
to
> NOTE: I am applying as PRes 26 Svc. Btn. Now I realize this is not just
> one persons fault at either the recruiting centre or at the Unit. It seems
> to be a problem with the system, and from what I have heard from members
of
> the Unit I am applying to is that a fair number of applicants just get
tired
> of waiting and move on to other things, I guess not everyone wants it that
> badly.
>
> As far as attracting new members the recruiting booths should look into
> using some of the documentary programs made by the Discovery Channel about
> CF Operations overseas whether it be peacekeeping in Bosnia or de-mining
> activities. The earlier suggestions about emphasizing the "humanitarin"
> operations, Flooding in Manitoba, Ice Storm, pavement/sidewalk hunting in
> Toronto‘s snowstorm sorry I‘m from Northern Ontario couldn‘t resist.
>
> =======================================
> Rob Martin
> TSC Incident Coordinator
> * Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca
> =======================================
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 19:52:52 -0700*
RE: Recruiting Problems - ROBThey are trying to speed up the process to 
ensure that you don‘t have to make 10 trips.  Contact the CO of the unit 
you wish to join ASAP and report the problem.
Don
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Jay Digital
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 4:18 PM
  Subject: Re: Recruiting Problems - ROB
  One thing that I think would speed it up greatly is to do your 
aptitude test, fitness test, medical, and interview on the same day. 
Sure it would take awhile but at least you wouldn‘t have to make 4 
seperate trips to the recruiting centre.
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Harwood, Steve
    To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
    Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 4:57 PM
    Subject: RE: Recruiting Problems - ROB
    Hi Rob... I too have been in the recruitment process since Oct2000.  
My prospective CO has asked me for some feedback specifically about the 
holdups and delays.  Have you any specific ideas or suggestions that 
could or could have speed up your recruitment process? I will pass on 
these ideas to him. I have one already.  Howabout a checklist that every 
recruit gets so they know what all the steps are.  The recruit can also 
book medical appts in advance for instance. Meanwhile..."Hurry up and 
wait!"
    Steve
    -----Original Message-----
    From: Martin, Rob JUS [mailto:Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca]
    Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 4:12 PM
    To: army-list-digest@CdnArmy.ca
    Subject: Recruiting Problems
    My ongoing experience with the recruiting process may shed some 
light as to
    why the CF is having difficulties. I began the process in 
mid-October 2000.
    To this point I have still not been sworn in with the unit I have 
applied to
    NOTE: I am applying as PRes 26 Svc. Btn. Now I realize this is not 
just
    one persons fault at either the recruiting centre or at the Unit. It 
seems
    to be a problem with the system, and from what I have heard from 
members of
    the Unit I am applying to is that a fair number of applicants just 
get tired
    of waiting and move on to other things, I guess not everyone wants 
it that
    badly.
    As far as attracting new members the recruiting booths should look 
into
    using some of the documentary programs made by the Discovery Channel 
about
    CF Operations overseas whether it be peacekeeping in Bosnia or 
de-mining
    activities. The earlier suggestions about emphasizing the 
"humanitarin"
    operations, Flooding in Manitoba, Ice Storm, pavement/sidewalk 
hunting in
    Toronto‘s snowstorm sorry I‘m from Northern Ontario couldn‘t 
resist.

=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D
=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D
    Rob Martin
    TSC Incident Coordinator
    * Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca

=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D
=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D
    --------------------------------------------------------
    NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
    to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
    remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
    message body.
    CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may 
be privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure 
under applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended 
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the 
message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any 
dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this 
message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have 
received this message in error or in contravention of the above, please 
notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
RE: Recruiting Problems - ROB
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
They are trying to speed up the process 
to ensure
that you don‘t have to make 10 trips. Contact the CO of the unit 
you wish
to join ASAP and report the problem.
Don
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Jay 
Digital

  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 
4:18
PM
  Subject: Re: Recruiting 
Problems -
  ROB

  One thing that I 
think would
  speed it up greatly is to do your aptitude test, fitness test, 
medical, and
  interview on the same day. Sure it would take awhile but at least you 
wouldn‘t
  have to make 4 seperate trips to the recruiting centre.

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Harwood,
    Steve 
    To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘ 
    Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 
4:57
    PM
    Subject: RE: Recruiting 
Problems -
    ROB

    Hi Rob... I too have been in the recruitment 
process since
    Oct2000. My prospective CO has asked me for some feedback 
specifically
    about the holdups and delays. Have you any specific ideas or
    suggestions that could or could have speed up your recruitment 
process? I
    will pass on these ideas to him. I have one already. Howabout 
a
    checklist that every recruit gets so they know what all the steps 
are.
    The recruit can also book medical appts in advance for instance.
    Meanwhile..."Hurry up and wait!"
    Steve 
    -----Original Message----- From:
    Martin, Rob JUS [mailto:Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca]
    Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 4:12 PM 
To: army-list-digest@CdnArmy.ca Subject:
    Recruiting Problems 
    My ongoing experience with the recruiting process 
may shed
    some light as to why the CF is having 
difficulties.
    I began the process in mid-October 2000. To this
    point I have still not been sworn in with the unit I have applied 
to
    NOTE: I am applying as PRes 26 Svc. Btn. Now I 
realize
    this is not just one persons fault at 
either the
    recruiting centre or at the Unit. It seems to be a
    problem with the system, and from what I have heard from members 
of
    the Unit I am applying to is that a fair number 
of
    applicants just get tired of waiting and 
move on to
    other things, I guess not everyone wants it that badly. 
    As far as attracting new members the recruiting 
booths
    should look into using some of the 
documentary
    programs made by the Discovery Channel about CF
    Operations overseas whether it be peacekeeping in Bosnia or 
de-mining
    activities. The earlier suggestions about 
emphasizing the
    "humanitarin" operations, Flooding in 
Manitoba, Ice
    Storm, pavement/sidewalk hunting in Toronto‘s
    snowstorm sorry I‘m from Northern Ontario couldn‘t resist. 
    =3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D
=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D Rob Martin TSC Incident 
Coordinator
    * Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca =3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D
=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D=3D 
    -------------------------------------------------------- 
    NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, 
send a
    message to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the 
account you
    wish to remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
    army-list" in the message body. 
    CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This
    message contains information which may be privileged, confidential 
or exempt
    or prohibited from disclosure under applicable law. If the 
reader of
    this message is not the intended recipient, or the employee or agent 
    responsible for delivering the message to the intended recipient, 
you are
    hereby NOTIFIED that any
    dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this 
message
    and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you 
have
    received this message in error or in contravention of the above, 
please
    notify the sender immediately by return
e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

